# After opening my browser, it closes either right away or by itself.



## falconjewel (Jan 26, 2002)

After connecting to the internet, my browser page will close by itself and sometimes I can't open it again.

I ran System File Checker and it identified the following files to be corrupted:
mscat32.dll mssip32.dll mssign32.dll cryptui.dll cryptnet.dll
advpack.dll wdlap32.dll cryptext.dll softpub.dll msoss.dll

I ran the Inbox Repair Tool and thought it would repair these files, but they are still corrupted. I do not have an installation disk to repair these files.

I have nothing but problems with my computer-sometimes I think they are just a pain!

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Don't replace those files, they are not corrupt but represent files that were altered during an update. Sfc cannot tell the difference in some instances.

What IE version are you running? And when did the problem begin -- installed anything new?

Let us look at what is running at startup. Go to start and run *msinfo32*. Click on Software Environment and Startup Programs. Then click Edit>Select All>Edit>Copy and paste the copied text in a reply.

Have you run an updated antivirus scan?

Applies to IE5.5...

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q275290


----------



## falconjewel (Jan 26, 2002)

I just installed IE5.5 SP2 on 3/2/02 - I installed this because I was having other problems. I ran an updated antivirus yesterday - I think it was from PC Pitstop. Other than that I haven't installed anything lately. I installed some SDRAM last week-I thought that would help some of my problems.

OK-there's alot of stuff in my startup:


msbb	Registry (Per-User Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\N-CASE\MSBB.EXE
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
Essdc	Registry (Machine Run)	essdc.exe
VsecomrEXE	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\VSECOMR.EXE
EACLEAN	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\eaclean.exe /NORESTART
Norton Auto-Protect	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
Compaq Internet Setup	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Compaq\Internet\InetWizard.exe /RUN
RoboForm	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormWatcher.exe
CriticalUpdate	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
Service Connection	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\cpqs\bwtools\sccenter.exe
CPQEASYACC	Registry (Machine Run)	"C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\Cpqeaui.exe"
OrganizeME	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\ORGANIZEME\ORGANIZEME.EXE
BearShare	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\BEARSHARE\BEARSHARE.EXE /m
New.net Startup	Registry (Machine Run)	rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\NEWDOT~1.DLL,NewDotNetStartup
SaveNow	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\SaveNow\SaveNow.exe
QuickTime Task	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
Hotbar	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\HOTBAR\BIN\3.0.12.0\HBINST.EXE /Upgrade
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent	Registry (Machine Service)	mstask.exe
EncMonitor	Registry (Machine Service)	c:\compaq\access\Encompass\Monitor.exe


Also, how can I change my settings for my internet connection. I have a dial-up and it cuts me off constantly after I have been online for a while. I am using Windows 98 if you need that info.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

You do have a lot of stuff in your startup. Here's a complete list of what you have and much, much more. There has to be a lot of programs that don't need to be loaded on startup on your machine.

*JP*


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Internet Explorer 5.x/6.x comes with a repair tool. To use it, go to the Add/Remove Programs Control Panel; Scroll and click to highlight 'Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.x' in the Install/Uninstall window; Then click on the Add/Remove button; Select 'Repair' the current installation of Internet Explorer radio button; Click on OK.

***

Update your antivirus, temporarily disable your screen saver (choose None) and scan with your anti-virus set to scan All Files. Update and scan bi-monthly. Create your anti-virus' Rescue disk(s) and update them after each Windows anti-virus update.

You can scan on-line to double-check your Windows scanner at http://housecall.antivirus.com

Get free Zone Alarm personal firewall anti-hacker countermeasure from http://www.zonelabs.com. (not the demo) Don't let anything out to the Internet you don't know what it is.


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Check your available resources by right-clicking My Computer; clicking Properties; Click the Performance tab. Resources available are displayed as percent there at top. Check it when you get done running the System Configuration Utility mentioned below.

Click the Start button; Run; type 'msconfig', without the quoatation marks, in the Run box and click OK; Then click the Startup tab; Uncheck anything you don't need running in the background. For reference on what's not needed running in the background in the System Configuration Utility, view this website first and print out the list:

http://www2.whidbey.net/djdenham/Running_items.htm

It's important that you print out the above mentioned list. In color if possible to use it for comparison.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Bearshare has installed a lot of ad, spy and "foistware". I don't know how much of it you can remove without affecting Bearshare, but I think you should dump it all.

My recommendations: Go to Add/Remove programs and remove, one at a time and rebooting after each removal:

New.net
SaveNow

If you see Web3000 there, remove it also.

Go to this site, read the FAQ and click on the Download Ad-aware link.

http://tomcoyote.com/lsindex.html

Then download Ad-aware 5.62 and the Ad-aware Signature file (zipped) to a host folder.

Run the Ad-aware install, then unzip the reflist.zip and copy the 
signature file to the Ad-Aware programs folder to overwrite the previous one.

Run Ad-aware and configure it to scan all drives on which you have installed programs, memory and deep registry. Check everything it finds, click "make backup" and Finish.

Then reboot and run a second scan to ensure complete removal

This is likely the major culprit, but we really need to run ad-aware to make sure all its components are gone:

msbb Registry (Per-User Run) C:\PROGRAM FILES\N-CASE\MSBB.EXE

I believe it is causing the IE5.5 browser window to close by trying to open a pop-up add in a new window.


----------



## beach51 (May 18, 2001)

Hotbar is also spyware.Remove it also from Msconfig,And follow Rogs advice and download Ad-aware5.6.This program will remove all the spyware on your system except Newnet.Follow Rogs advice for removeing this one.Once you remove the spyware,Bearshare will not work.


----------



## falconjewel (Jan 26, 2002)

OK, Styxx- I started with trying to repair IE and when I clicked on Add/Remove programs I got a RUNDLL error that says:

Error loading setupwbv.dll
A device attached to the system is not functioning.

I was trying some things earlier to prevent my internet connection from constantly disconecting, and tried to get into Outlook Express. But, since I do not use OE, I don't think I loaded it when I downloaded IE5.5. Go figure!

Also, I keep getting disconnected , so it keps interrupting the virus scan. OK-I will just do what I can a little at a time.
I'll be back with more info sometime in the near future.

Thanks!


----------



## falconjewel (Jan 26, 2002)

I did download Ad-aware at one time, but never installed it, so I did that and got rid of alot of crap. 

Except I am not sure how to unzip the reflist.zip and copy to the signature file to the Ad-Aware programs folder as Rollin' Rog suggested. It asks me what I want to open it with and since I was clueless, I didn't do it. Help!

I did get rid of all the spyware, along with Bearshare and hotbar.
Available Resources = 88%.

No viruses and no spyware!

Thanks to all of you for your info!


----------

